# INFP - Introducing New Fresh Person



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Belladonne said:


>


I want one in my bed to cuddle up to.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> I waaaaant thaaat.... ~D: It's so hot here now! I was sweating like a madwoman today. And I've actually eaten ice-cream in 6 degree celsius. It's super awesome because there's no danger of the ice-cream melting.


Can we swap? It's still freezing here 

Did you turn into an Ice Cream Girl?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> No, I didn't! BUT OH WOW! I've always heard that phrase. Didn't know it was linked to transitional fossils. Never connected in my head for some reason. Thank you! It's WIKI WIKI WOW WOW reading time!


lol , no problem. I could see how it could be misinterpreted  . Well , that's what we ENTPs do. We connect seemingly unrelated concepts  . ENTPs - connecting the world


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I would take tropical Asia over England any day


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Welcome! My sister is an INFP and she's one of my favorite people
> 
> I don't have any wisdom to share about the E to I dilemma but I can relate. My I is and has always been strong (all tests always above 80% since the first one I took in high school) but my T always comes out dangerously close to an F. The strangest thing is that no matter which version of the test I take or what year I am taking it, I always come out as INTJ even though it seems like one or two questions could easily change the result. My other sister is an INFJ and we are hardly anything alike, so I take that as evidence that even a slight shift to one side can make a huge difference, but who knows. Maybe I am just in denial because I don't want to be my sister. rofl!


Hello Autumn_Fairy! Oh wow! I think I had almost the same problem as well. In high school, I tested ENFP or ENTP, but it was mostly ENFP, probably 80%. Now, I'm 100% INFP no matter what test I take. I even tried doing the personality tests at different times of the day to see if the results had some pattern, in high school. Not sure what conclusion I came to, just that I ended up even more confused. So I just took ENFP since that's what came up the most then. But yes, I bet you're really an INTJ! I mean, it can't be all the tests you took are inaccurate, right?


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Can we swap? It's still freezing here
> 
> Did you turn into an Ice Cream Girl?


I so want to swap!

Then people would lick me and I would become a disease vector!  Nooooooooo don't quarantine me!


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Reluctanine said:


> I so want to swap!
> 
> Then people would lick me and I would become a disease vector!  Nooooooooo don't quarantine me!


We totally should! I'm Asian anyway, need to pay the grandparents a visit soon haha. 

No, they wouldn't. They'd just hire you so they could make cool ads out of you that went viral. And you'd get paid a ton of money  

Logging off now but was lovely to meet you <3. Will probably see you around the forums at some point :kitteh:


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I would take tropical Asia over England any day


Do you know that... I'VE NEVER SEEN SNOW BEFORE?! CONNECT ME WITH SNOW, MR ENTP! I want to build a snowman and have a snowball fight so badly. :blushed:


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> We totally should! I'm Asian anyway, need to pay the grandparents a visit soon haha.
> 
> No, they wouldn't. They'd just hire you so they could make cool ads out of you that went viral. And you'd get paid a ton of money
> 
> Logging off now but was lovely to meet you <3. Will probably see you around the forums at some point :kitteh:


 Have a good day! I would buy an ice-cream factory with my new-found money banks. And yes, it was lovely to meet you too! I will dedicate one tank of ice-cream to choose the flavour as you will.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

> Welcome! My sister is an INFP and she's one of my favorite people
> 
> I don't have any wisdom to share about the E to I dilemma but I can relate. My I is and has always been strong (all tests always above 80% since the first one I took in high school) but my T always comes out dangerously close to an F. The strangest thing is that no matter which version of the test I take or what year I am taking it, I always come out as INTJ even though it seems like one or two questions could easily change the result. My other sister is an INFJ and we are hardly anything alike, so I take that as evidence that even a slight shift to one side can make a huge difference, but who knows. Maybe I am just in denial because I don't want to be my sister. rofl!
> Hello Autumn_Fairy! Oh wow! I think I had almost the same problem as well. In high school, I tested ENFP or ENTP, but it was mostly ENFP, probably 80%. Now, I'm 100% INFP no matter what test I take. I even tried doing the personality tests at different times of the day to see if the results had some pattern, in high school. Not sure what conclusion I came to, just that I ended up even more confused. So I just took ENFP since that's what came up the most then. But yes, I bet you're really an INTJ! I mean, it can't be all the tests you took are inaccurate, right?


I've taken several tests and it never changes. Always ENTP even when I try to answer as if I was in a real different mood. IMO ENTPs have the biggest identity crisis and don't typically realize they are ENTPs till later in life. ENTPs are so perceptive to other personalities that it can confuse us if we don't think about it correctly. I'm glad you all discovered what you are


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I don't think its snowing anywhere right now. Tell you what Reluctanine. You're invited next winter to a snow party  I have a snow blower that would simply love to meet your face


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I've taken several tests and it never changes. Always ENTP even when I try to answer as if I was in a real different mood. IMO ENTPs have the biggest identity crisis and don't typically realize they are ENTPs till later in life. ENTPs are so perceptive to other personalities that it can confuse us if we don't think about it correctly. I'm glad you all discovered what you are


Wow. I never knew that. Poor ENTPs. It's like you're a walking WIFI station. I can actually still see parts of myself in the ENTP description I'm reading now, but when I evaluate them all, INFP fits me... like it's my main course, while the ENTP is a side drink. ENFP would be my starter.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Bugs said:


> I don't think its snowing anywhere right now. Tell you what Reluctanine. You're invited next winter to a snow party  I have a snow blower that would simply love to meet your face


D: Will I still have eyeballs after my face meets a snow blower? Or should I bring goggles? Thanks for the invite! I'll bring a supersoaker 5000+++++.


----------

